# Project Zomboid, a zombie RPG that is actually worth playing



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 8, 2012)

Just stumbled accross this little gem lately, and I tried out the demo and loved it. The thing that makes it special is that you play the story of your death in a zombie apocalypse. There is absolutely no way out, and death is inevitable. It's a game where the reward isn't in "Congrats, you have saved the world" but rather, the story of your death being very entertaining and worth posting on the internet, or the experience provided in trying to see how long you can survive with events occuring after time, such as the power plant dying or the military coming in to try and rape everything. Losing is fun, basically. And to top it all off, there is apparently some kind of randomisation to be found in the game.

The game's development plan is extremely similar to Minecraft, where those who buy the game get to play it straight away, and receive updates every now and then. Currently, the game is in its alpha stages. When I next get some cash this month, I may be buying it myself, or I may wait until there's already been a few more updates, whatever.

Here's a Rock Paper Shotgun article.

Here's the Project Zomboid website with info.

Here's the place for the demo/purchase and shit. Now, the demo is old as hell and is from the pre-alpha stages and there isn't much in it, but I gotta say that I enjoyed it, and this game has a lot of potential, thanks to future updates. For example, they're adding multiplayer co-op functionality in the future, and there's been a recent blog about an essential update in the near-future.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 8, 2012)

I fucking *love* Project Zomboid <3

Seriously get it.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

Do you have to have a good computor?


----------



## Aidy (Jan 8, 2012)

veeno said:


> Do you have to have a good computor?



Not really no, it's got those awesome old RPG graphics, see?


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks like fallout 1 me like me like alot.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks interesting, downloading the demo now


----------



## Cain (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks interesting, will download demo when I'm on my computer.


----------



## veeno (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey before i get this is it any thing like fallout.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 9, 2012)

veeno said:


> Hey before i get this is it any thing like fallout.



I haven't played the old Fallout games (shame on me, shame on me indeed). But you can try the free demo version of this game instead of just buying it.

A warning, though: it's not very helpful to new players. I had to google the controls before I could even do anything. Before that I had already got shot, eaten, and burnt.


----------



## veeno (Jan 11, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I haven't played the old Fallout games (shame on me, shame on me indeed). But you can try the free demo version of this game instead of just buying it.
> 
> A warning, though: it's not very helpful to new players. I had to google the controls before I could even do anything. Before that I had already got shot, eaten, and burnt.


Never played old fallout?

You should be ashamed.


----------

